# Anyone need any powdercoating?



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

I have a guy, who does powdercoating. I will have him post some of his work on here. here is his web site.

Brian

http://www.pro-motionservices.com/gallery


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i dont see any prices so how much would it cost to have my knicked and scratched DET vavle cover Powdercoated SR16VE blue


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

HKS20DET said:


> *i dont see any prices so how much would it cost to have my knicked and scratched DET vavle cover Powdercoated SR16VE blue *


Thats the exact color I am going to do my nicked and scratched DET valve cover in. Let me get ahold of him and I will pm you. Price will include return shipping.

Brian


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Somebody please give this guy some business! He's powder coating off what appears to be a basketball hoop setup in his backyard and he appears to be missing a set of stares to his homes backdoor.
Show the boy some love would ya. 
At lest tell he can afford some stares!


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

thats pretty funny. Never noticed. He has $$$. His cars include a Grand National and a GMC typhoon. Might be working on the house.

Brian


----------



## heavy breather (May 21, 2003)

Hi all,

I am Mike..part time powder coater mentioned by Tuned200. Sorry about the really bad pics on my gallery. 

I know, it looks bad, but I had just gotten a new color in the mail and I was Jonesin' to shoot it onto something. Our shop is 50 miles away, and I had to be at work in a few hours. As for that door, I have no idea. I bought this house four years ago, and there is no door that mates up to that screen. The mess in the background is me getting ready to build a scaffold/eventually deck to cut that thing out and put in french doors. Unfortunately for Better homes and Gardens my cars come first. Hopefully the Typhoon will be up and running again in a week or two.

I will link a pic of our shop.


----------



## heavy breather (May 21, 2003)

Here is our shop, that is my Ty in the garage. This was at a wrench session some of the Syclone and Typhoon guys had at our place last month.










That is my partner Corbin on the right and I am the big guy in the yellow. Both our trucks are getting new cams, heads, custom welded intakes and larger turbos. Can't wait to get to the track


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, 
I could think of quite a few things that I'd like powdercoated. Its a shame I can't afford it (or drive somehting else while my car is in pieces.)

Seth


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

heavy breather said:


> *just gotten a new color in the mail and I was Jonesin' to shoot it onto something. Our shop is 50 miles away, and I had to be at work in a few hours. As for that door, I have no idea. I bought this house four years ago, and there is no door that mates up to that screen.*



Hey Mike, 
Just tryin to spark some interest and incentive to checking out your pic's.no hard feelings bro. 
Besides I figured the door was probably at swim-pool height and the B-ball hoop that was a total guess. 


You do nice work man! No joke!

Keep it up. 
s


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

How much to powdercoat my stock Spec V wheels like a gunmetal color?


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

where is your place at?


----------



## heavy breather (May 21, 2003)

I can do wheels for 200 per set. That is complete. I can do just the coating if you for $100 if you bring me the wheels pre-stripped. and 100% ready for powder.

Our shop is located in Hillsboro Ohio.


----------



## heavy breather (May 21, 2003)

Just to let you know, I ordered a pretty good sized quantity of "gunmetal gray" today for those of you interested. I also ordered a "black chrome" that looks really good. I will have a black chrome photo in the gallery later today. The gunmetal may take until after the weekend.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Well the only problem I have now is finding 4 wheels to put on my car for now......What is your turn around time? From the time you get them til the time you ship them back out?


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

if your in louisville, why not just drive, since its only 2 hrs. has to be cheaper than shipping. you have 4x114.something bolt pattern, so 4 lug 240sx wheels, infinity g20 wheels will fit your car. check out b15sentra.net

Brian


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

true, I'll see what I can do then.

Thanks


----------



## heavy breather (May 21, 2003)

I had an oven fire and am in the process of setting up a new one. I anticipate the large oven being finished in less than two weeks. I can still do smaller items, but wheels will be on hold till the new oven is all set up. Its not exactly easy to hook up a 5ftx8ftx6ft oven.

Once I have the unit operational I could get your wheels done within 2-3 days as long as we scheduled the work in advance.


----------



## heavy breather (May 21, 2003)

I have lost a few pm's that I tried to answer, adn don't think the answers got through. If you need any ???'s answered email me 
[email protected]


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

here is a pic of stock se-r wheels he powder coated for me.










Brian


----------

